
MIT: Getting Grades Out of the Way (2008) - nerdponx
http://web.mit.edu/fnl/volume/204/winston.html
======
indubitable
Interesting! Do you know if they kept up with this? I'd love to see a decadal
retrospective. This seems like such an obviously good idea, but I'd never
actually read about (or considered) this before.

It really does seem like something that would heavily incentivize
understanding. On the other hand it also seems like something that could,
inadvertently, emphasize in-and-out learning. I always view finals as an
assessment not just of skills, but retention.

~~~
nerdponx
I'm pretty sure Prof Winston himself uses a grading scheme like this. At
least, he did in his 2010 Artifical Intelligence course on MIT OCW. Beyond
that I have no clue.

